# Problems posting gifs



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 11, 2018)

Not the hippos in Spelljammer, but the short, animated pictures.

For a while now, I’ve been getting “extension is incorrect” or “remote file is too large” errors when attempting to use them.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 11, 2018)

Animated gifs can be very large.  Could that be the issue?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 12, 2018)

It could be, but it has been EVERY one I’ve tried, including really short ones, like Dr. Ian Malcom going “Life...finds a way” and a Tony Stark facepalm.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 12, 2018)

Try a non-animated one?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 13, 2018)

AFAIK, all gif are animated.  If not, how would I tell?  (When I select them, they are often not showing their animation.)


----------



## Nagol (Aug 13, 2018)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> AFAIK, all gif are animated.  If not, how would I tell?  (When I select them, they are often not showing their animation.)




Not all gifs are animated.  Most are just static pictures.  The animation is an optional block of data that is placed after the base image.

There used to be a service that would check if a gif is animated: the creatively named doesthisgifcontainananimation.com, however the link appears dead.  The other ways I know to check all require coding.  It is likely some image processing software will tell you.


----------



## trappedslider (Aug 13, 2018)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Not the hippos in Spelljammer, but the short, animated pictures.
> 
> For a while now, I’ve been getting “extension is incorrect” or “remote file is too large” errors when attempting to use them.




if the link starts with httpS try removing the S or adding it if it's not there.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 14, 2018)

Testing:  https://media.giphy.com/media/RQzxAaAg3aAU/giphy.gif

This gif of Dr. Malcom “life finds a way” generated an error message “remote file too large”

https://media1.tenor.com/images/8f0119acbcfafe988bdd11b02ac53eec/tenor.gif?itemid=11538289

This one of a Tony Stark facepalm enerated a huge error message.

Removing the S had no effect beyond changing the error messages.

Copied this one from someone else’s post on ENWorld: http://gifimage.net/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/you-keep-using-that-word-gif-3.gif

When copied, it had  brackets.  When I tried it using the Image button, I got an error message.  Using the brackets instead of the button:

[IMG]http://gifimage.net/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/you-keep-using-that-word-gif-3.gif


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 14, 2018)

Testing  brackets on the others:

[IMG]https://media.giphy.com/media/RQzxAaAg3aAU/giphy.gif







1) Apparently, the problem is in the Image button’s function, either uniquely to me or possibly universally, and

2) those 2 gifs pair nicely.


----------



## CapnZapp (Aug 14, 2018)

So, to summarize, what's your issue (if you still have one)?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 14, 2018)

CapnZapp said:


> So, to summarize, what's your issue (if you still have one)?




Well, the question remains as to whether the supplied Image button is defective only for me or if others are encountering the issue.

If it’s just malfunctioning for me, I have no real problem using the workaround.  If others are experiencing the same problem, it probably needs fixing.


----------



## Nagol (Aug 14, 2018)

Image button upload:



Image button url without local cache:





Image button url with local cache: Image is too large.

Looks like a few problems:
1) Uploaded gifs are not animate.  Probably a setting in vBulletin for allowing users to animate images.
2) Giphy images are, despite the name, not initially presented as gifs.  If you follow the link directly in a browser you end up on a page with the image.  When you try to save that image , it comes through as a web part that is substantially smaller than the gif equivalent.  When presented inside a post, it can be saved as a gif.  Which is neat.
3) Trying to create a local cache exceeds one of the vBulletin settings wrt fie or image size.  Which is weird because the uploaded files does not.  So perhaps it is something about the giphy wrapper?


----------



## CapnZapp (Aug 14, 2018)

The Goldblum animates perfectly here on the EN World app.


----------



## Nagol (Aug 14, 2018)

CapnZapp said:


> The Goldblum animates perfectly here on the EN World app.




In my browser, the top copy (uploaded) is still, but the bottom copy (url) is animated.  If I open the file locally in the browser, it is animated.


----------



## HubHacken (Aug 16, 2018)

*trappedslider* - good advice! Sometimes this resolves the problem.


----------

